# Bala Sharks



## daSchooler (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi

I've seen 2 inch Bala Sharks offered for sale in my area. I'd like to get 3 of them but the biggest tank I currently have is a 30g which is understocked.

My questions are...

*1* How big does a bala shark grow?

*2* What size tank should you have to keep 3 balas happy?

*3* How long does it take a bala shark to grow from 2 inches to 6 inches? I ask this question because I'm getting a bigger tank sometime this year. Maybe I could house smaller bala sharks before I get the bigger tank.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

bala sharks can grow up to be 18 inches, but the normal lenght is about 13 inches. They can not be kept in a aquarium under 55 gallons. They are jumpers so you will need a lid. they also have some unusual behavior, they sometimes make strange grunting or clicking noises. the water temperature should be around 75 to 80 degrees, they like worms, brine shrimp, mosquito larvae, and in combination with flake food. They prefer to have a large tank with plants available to munch and do best when paired with another Bala Shark. good luck


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

1. How big does a bala shark grow? 

They can grow over a foot

2 What size tank should you have to keep 3 balas happy? 

The very minimum is a 55gal (I know I am going to stir things up with this) a 75 would be better.

3 How long does it take a bala shark to grow from 2 inches to 6 inches? I ask this question because I'm getting a bigger tank sometime this year. Maybe I could house smaller bala sharks before I get the bigger tank.

This all depends on feeding habits, water temps, and water conditions.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

I looked on the internet and i found a site that says it takes a couple of years for a bala sharks to just grow to four inches, so you've got some time.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I think you'll do just fine. I have 2 that are approx. 3 inches a piece in my 40 gallon. All the sites I have found on them state that they are fairly slow growers. Before they hit 6 inches I will be upgrading to a much larger tank... My minimum choice will be an 80 gallon, but they do grow quite large and need space to turn, swim and hide. They are also very atheltic/powerful. They can scare easily and run into decorations, uproot plants and injure themselves. So I am thinking about 120 or larger if I can afford it and have the place to put it. My husband's into it now, so bigger is better for him! LOL. 

LIke mentioned by the other person they can be jumpers... especially in a new tank. Fully covered is a must! I can't wait till mine grow larger and their clicks and grunts are audible.  They are such a neat fish and they will eat ANYTHING. They forage constantly on the bottom, on algae, plants, flake, shrimp pellets, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

Gracie6363 @ Sat Apr 30 said:


> My husband's into it now, so bigger is better for him! LOL.


LOL my husband is the same way!

We currently have 2 balas, only about 3 inches long each, in a 55 gal. and they are doing fine so far. But we plan to upgrade to a 100 or so gal. within the year.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

LOL my husband is the same way!

We currently have 2 balas, only about 3 inches long each, in a 55 gal. and they are doing fine so far. But we plan to upgrade to a 100 or so gal. within the year.[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hamm3592 @ Sat Apr 30 said:


> I looked on the internet and i found a site that says it takes a couple of years for a bala sharks to just grow to four inches, so you've got some time.


umm...err...I don't think so...I keep them in a 180 gallon and mine grew to over 9 inches in 8 months and can grow to 17 inches easily in a years time but usually slow down in growth at around 10 inches...here is proof.... The oscar is 11 inches and about a year old. you can use that to compare the Bala Sharks to...
sharon&balas


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't think balas are suitable in normal aquariums at all. They grow too big, are schooling fish and are very active.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Bala sharks can grow 6 inches in a year if fed protien enriched foods and need an aquarium at least 90g.


----------

